# sad and bad dog stories for simply discus



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I found these on Simply discus and i had to post them on here.

This one is a really sad story that could have been prevented http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showthread.php?t=79052

http://forum.simplydiscus.com/showthread.php?t=79017


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm just shocked anybody would let their dogs near slug bait unsupervised. If you're going to keep slug bait its pretty much a given that you need to keep it on a very high shelf and only use it where your dogs won't be allowed. In fact I think we might have just done away with slug bait completely when we got our dog.

And as for the fishing dog... geesh who woulda thunk?! I've tried to show my fish to the dog (psycho I know  ) and he doesn't even care. I'm not sure he can even see them... maybe all he sees is his reflection?

Either way that guy's lucky he caught the dog... not sure about a german shepherd in a 20g but I know there exists a huge danger of kids/small dogs tipping into a bucket and not being able to push themself out. If my dog fell frontquarters first into my 10g I'm not sure he would be able to get himself out!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Sad Stories


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

my mom bought one of those huge buckets of powder slug bait from costco a few years ago... she put it out last year alll over the front and back yard and since our animals don't go out unsupervised she thought it was okay. but What about all the cats and wildlife that pass through the neighbourhood and may come across and eat a bunch?? I think I'll just buy her some Safers slug bait if she wants to bait the gardens again and get rid of the poison stuff.


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sad story about the slug bait. I thought now that that kind of stuff was suppose to be "safe" around your pets. I was looking at some the other day that said pet safe, can't rememder the brand, but decided i just didn't want to take the chance.
As for the fish eating dog story, kinda funny, yet sad and expensive. Our dog,
DeeOGee, loves watching the fish. Wheather, its the tank or the pond. She has never tried to harm the fish. She will sit for hours looking. The fish acknowledge her and sometimes they seem to play. Believe it or not.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Also beer is a good slug killer... dig a small hole in your garden and set a tuna can inside it so that the rim is at ground level. Fill it with beer and walk away. The beer attracts the slugs, but once they fall into the beer they can't get out and then they die. Which leaves you with a tuna can full of stale beer and dead slugs but its all good


----------

